# how snug do you put a prong collar?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I started using a prong collar for training and was wondering how snug do you put a prong collar? I went to the Leerburg site and followed there instructions. Right now the prong slide down to about half way down her neck. Should it be tighter so it stays just behind the ears? I can fit 2 finger between the prong and her neck. Is it too loose?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would take out a prong and see if it stays up. Sometimes they do slide down if you are clipping the leash to both rings. If it seems too tight, then put the link back in.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree, it sounds like you need to remove one link. You still need to be able to give a correction with it, so it needs to have some room to move. You also dont want the actual link to be too big or too small. Those come in several sizes too.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

How to fit a Prong Collar

This is the same one you looked at maybe? Half way down her neck is too low and 2 fingers may be a bit loose. I would take a link out and see if it's any better.

I tell you what.....do you want to make a million dollars? Lets come out with a prong collar that the links are half the size of a Herm Sprenger. This way there is no "in between stage" and can be more custom fitted. Just a thought


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I would take out a prong and see if it stays up. Sometimes they do slide down if you are clipping the leash to both rings. If it seems too tight, then put the link back in.


I just removed a prong and tried it. There is no slack in the chain and had to slightly pull to hook it together. It seem okay and its not bothering her. I will take a pic and post it shortly. It is staying were it is suppose to.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It should fit high on their neck. Unfortunately, Jax is 1/2 size so hers always slid down. I found if I left her double ply nylon collar on below it, that it stayed in place.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Denali Girl said:


> I tell you what.....do you want to make a million dollars? Lets come out with a prong collar that the links are half the size of a Herm Sprenger. This way there is no "in between stage" and can be more custom fitted. Just a thought


Have you tried the smallest prong? Most people use links that are too big. Most common are the 3.0mm or 3.25mm, I use the 2.25mm on Raven which gives a better fit and she responds better to it.

The general rule I was taught is that you should be able to fit your finger under both of the prongs of one link comfortably but not too loosely.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> It should fit high on their neck. Unfortunately, Jax is 1/2 size so hers always slid down. I found if I left her double ply nylon collar on below it, that it stayed in place.


See Jax this is what I am talking about.....I think I have a million dollar idea lol. Imagine if the prongs were half the size they are now, like a bunch of 1/2 or 3/4 inch links but still retain the same girth as the origional, this way there is no in-between stage.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Have you tried the smallest prong? Most people use links that are too big. Most common are the 3.0mm or 3.25mm, I use the 2.25mm on Raven which gives a better fit and she responds better to it.
> 
> The general rule I was taught is that you should be able to fit your finger under both of the prongs of one link comfortably but not too loosely.


Hmmmmm how can I explain this better, I'm a horrible writer..take your 2.25 mm and cut it in half but keep the same width. This way they aren't as long if that makes any sense? Kind of like the new Sprenger Neck Tech collars.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If it slides down a little it is no big deal. I agree use a smaller gauge if you can't fit it properly with a larger gauge. I use the larger ones on my long coat and thick coated dogs, otherwise the prongs will tangle and they hardly get close to the skin.
If you are hooking up to the live ring, there should be little slippage.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> Hmmmmm how can I explain this better, I'm a horrible writer..take your 2.25 mm and cut it in half but keep the same width. This way they aren't as long if that makes any sense? Kind of like the new Sprenger Neck Tech collars.


You are right a half link would probably make it fit perfect!:thumbup:


----------

